# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Αναζητηση Senior PHP back End Developer

## jako_265

Καλησπερα, ειμαστε μια εταιρια και ψαχνουμε εναν senior PHP back end developer με γνωση και εμπειρια στο DRUPAL.
Να γνωριζει HTML5, CSS3, javascript, MySql.

Επισης και εναν Front End για "κοψιμο" απο .psd.

Καλες Απολαβες για εργασια απογευματινη στον χωρο μας στην Αθηνα Βουλα. 

Ωραριο 17:00 με 22:00

Αποστολη email

[email protected]

----------

